# Folhester's Shameless Showcase



## Folhester (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello there,

Just sharing my work to do some furry networking 
I like it cute and indecent, but anything posted here will be in its SFW version, the lewd stays on my page.

Let's begin with the reference sheet of my #1 guinea pig, Mado.






#2 guinea pig, Hide, in a pin-up style, with the ugly ass swimsuit she's not supposed to wear.





Mado can do pin-up style too, but not without her granny's sport undies.





And finally, some vaporwave sparkly doggo, BECAUSE I CAN! (yeah I don't have a NSFW version for that one)





Thanks for having taken a look, I'll keep you updated


----------



## Desmond Red Fang (Mar 22, 2018)

Do you have Steam? I want to commission but I lack a PayPal. I ask because i'm willing to pay via Steam Gift Cards.
If you do then please contact me on my Steam Steam Community :: Valtiel


----------



## Folhester (Mar 22, 2018)

Aw, thanks for your interest in my work Desmond 
Unfortunately I can't accept payment through Steam, sorry.


----------



## Desmond Red Fang (Mar 22, 2018)

Folhester said:


> Aw, thanks for your interest in my work Desmond
> Unfortunately I can't accept payment through Steam, sorry.


Ah. I understand. Thank you for your time and sorry.


----------



## Folhester (Mar 26, 2018)

*New drawing on my page! <3*

www.furaffinity.net: Guilty Pleasure by Folhester

Only for +18 though.

But here's a kind of SFW version.


Spoiler: Wow, Hide sure carries a lot of fruits :0


----------



## Folhester (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey y'all!

So I've decided that whenever I want to practice, I'll just pick a character I like from my watchers' list, to show them some love.

Today's cutie is Meoxie's fursona ♥


----------



## BiBiBunny (Apr 9, 2018)

Your style is really pretty! I love your color work. ^_^


----------



## Folhester (Apr 10, 2018)

Aww thanks ♥

Today's drawing is a cute Mado chibi.
Maybe I could draw stickers in that style.


----------



## Folhester (May 1, 2018)

Heyy, haven't posted here in a while 
Some wonderful people on this forum have commissionned me and I can finally publish the first results ♥

Here's a charadesign of Tessa, a charming one-arm grizzly girl, for Chrysafides.
This was a fun job, Tessa's the chubby kind of sexy and her missing arm really makes her stand out!


----------



## Folhester (May 7, 2018)

Hey all!
Another big commission out of the pipe ♥

A 4-panel transformation sequence for crimsonfox227.




NSFW version: www.furaffinity.net: Fox Transformation by Folhester


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

I like the healthy look of your furs. :3


----------



## Folhester (May 7, 2018)

Thank you, I make sure they eat well and work out their killer legs!


----------



## Folhester (May 14, 2018)

Hey guys!
Here's a sweet thick khajiit ref I did for @Skarphedinn ♥





Now that my commission queue is shorter, I might consider doing some cute chibi SFW (gasp!) YCH for a quick practice.
Feel free to give me suggestions about what kind of art you'd like to see


----------



## Folhester (May 30, 2018)

/slaps you with fanart/
THE AGGRETSUKO FEVER WILL NEVER DIE!


----------



## Folhester (Jun 18, 2018)

Done this adorkable sheep for @Sprite ^^


----------



## Folhester (Jun 19, 2018)

Who wants to hug a chubby sexy grizzly bear?
Ref sheet commissioned by @SorenTheGrizzly  ♥


----------



## Folhester (Jul 5, 2018)

Some animation in NITW's style, weeeeeeeeee!
Commissioned by @One-eyedCat for their friend ♥


----------



## Folhester (Jul 9, 2018)

Hadn't done any personal art in a while...
So I took 5 to scribble these 2 fellas inbetween commishes, and I happen to LUV their smug faces ♥
Both are gonna be my fursonas, though I already plan to make a fusion out of them Steven Universe style cause what's better than 2 fursonas? 3 OF COURSE!


----------



## Folhester (Aug 7, 2018)

A cute bunny in diapers I designed for @Paintedfoxy ♥


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2018)

I like the style of your illustrations.


----------



## Folhester (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks @Fallowfox ♥ Your artstyle is awesome as well, I'd love to know how to paint like you!

My my, I haven't uploaded my work here for a while... Here's a cute chibi couple I drew for a birthday!


----------



## Folhester (Sep 28, 2018)

Cutie alert ♥
A big ref sheet project I worked on for Phtumerian, his adorable bunny sona Scout!


----------



## Folhester (Oct 1, 2018)

Here's Maven, originally a feminine design that I genderbent for my client!


----------



## Folhester (Oct 2, 2018)

Okay, let's do a big update, since Inktober has come and I'm gonna draw one headshot a day anyway.

Here's a ref sheet of Cherry, an adorable thick red panda!





A spoopy project of Momma Jerbear, drawn as a Darkest Dungeon character, for @iamthehusky 





Then I did 2 drawings for @Vaars depicting their awesome sona! Really fun subjects.








An original project commissioned by a client on dA, drawing an IRL girl as a cute elf!





And then, at last...
This year for Inktober, I'm drawing 1 gift a day for my watchers!
Here are the first two ♥
You're free to watch me now of course, for a chance to get drawn in the coming month


----------



## Folhester (Oct 3, 2018)

Today's Inktober gift!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 3, 2018)

Just popping in to say nice work.


----------

